# Just picked out my new dog



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

made a 2 hour drive today to a shelter that had a GSD scheduled to be PTS today. trip was totally worth it. the people at the shelter told me that the owner left him in a drop box on the 22nd and they usually give them a week. made it there with a couple hours to spare. he was super mellow and came and sat right next to me in the fenced area they had where you can meet the animals. as he was sitting there looking at me the lady says "i probably shouldnt tell you this but he was going to be put to sleep today." it told her it didnt make any difference because i was taking him anyways.

now i have to wait till wednesday at 4 to pick him up from the vet.

absolutely the most handsome dog ive ever seen.


unfortunately, the only picture i have of him is the one the shelter took because the memory card for my camera got submitted to evidence the other night. ill go buy a new one and take plenty of pictures wednesday when i pick him up.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10943900










tomorrow im going by the pet store and buying everything they have









hes going to be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thats so awesome. best of luck & i hope he turns out to be everything a gsd should be and everything you imagine









any ideas for names?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! He is really cute! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Hooray for you!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWW! I love a story like that!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

what a cute







. I am so happy you managed to find the GSD dog you have been looking for, and saved his life too in the knick of time. I hope he turns out to be everything you image. You should go look at your other post you made about your 12 hour shift I put in a suggestion for you that might be of some help.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your rescue I would love to know his progess when you get this dog out of there.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

i work a zone now closer to where i live so i should be able to let him out most nights.










as for names, im thinking "Echo". still unsure though.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Echo is a nice name.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Check on him daily to see that he is really where he is. I have seen paperwork get messed up in rescue from shelters.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I hope that everything turns out as you hoped. Can't wait for more photos.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyCheck on him daily to see that he is really where he is. I have seen paperwork get messed up in rescue from shelters.


hes sitting at the shelter until his vet visit on wednesday when i pick him up.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures of him once he has been sprung.

Best of luck to both of you.

God bless.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Well to me he is gorgeous even behind the gate! Thank you so much for rescuing!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

you are awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!!

i wish you many happy years together.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wonderful save. I hope you both create tons of great memories together!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww! Congratulations!! 
Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures and learn more about your GSD when he comes home. You're awesome for saving his life.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

picked him up today. hes still a little groggy from all the medicine and pain killers but hes coming around. with the surgery, baths, and the ride home, hes quite confused im sure but hes just laid down for a nap so all is well.

the water that was coming off him was rust colored from all the flea poop. my car is covered in them. nasty lil bugs. vet gave him a pill to kill them all and i got some frontline put on him.















































hes quite handsome.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

out.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so awesome that you were able to rescue/adopt him.

Echo is a great name and he is one handsome boy!!

May you both have many many happy years together!!!


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

What a face!! He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

he wagged his tail for the first time this morning.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwww he has such a sweet face


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

When I first saw this heading...Just picked out my new....

I thought...darn, they picked out a new puppy....why didn't they rescue.

So now I can take my foot out of my mouth and congratulate you for doing such a wonderful thing. You saved his life and he will return the favor with years of love and fun and loyalty. Yes, we all love puppies, but the rescues NEED us.

Thank you for saving him. He is VERY handsome!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Echo is a great name









He is just gorgeous I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

echo was coughing early this morning so i went ahead and took him to the vet again. turns out hes got a touch of the kennel cough. vet said its not very bad but he gave him an injection and some pills so hopefully, he said 2-5 days it should clear up. also had a tic i found on his head taken off. as of now he should be good to go.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - he's just gorgeous! Look at those beautiful eyes! Thank you so much for saving his life - he'll be forever grateful. Congrats to you all!


----------



## killmodell (May 22, 2006)

Congrats !!!

you so did the right thing. Bless ya both









Good luck and I will keep good thoughts for y'all!

GSD's are THE BEST. Thanks for saving him.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome story







he's a handsome GSD!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh he is a cutie!!! Thanks for rescuing Echo!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

He is gorgeous, with a very expressive face. There's "something" about him that makes me think he will be the best dog you ever had.








How's his cough?


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

hes getting better i think. all the bad stuff is coming out and hes not coughing near as much as he used to. according to my friend who stayed with him last night, he slept most the way though the night.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor guy!!! KUDOS to you for saving him....he will be grateful and love you his whole life! Not surprising he got kennel cough, he looks like he was a bit run down, it is stressful in shelters for dogs, and I am sure he will be fine soon!

Keep us updated! Hugs to you and Echo!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is indeed a beauty!! I'm so happy you saved his life. Please do keep posting pictures of him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Congratulations! I can see you re-did your house to match the new dog!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

.......or they picked the dog to match the house.....very clever....I hadn't noticed that everything matches!


----------



## S.P.Q.R. (Mar 10, 2008)

figured id give a little update on my pup.

he went to the vet the other day for his recheck. he got a clean bill of health (save for being a tad under weight) and his kennel cough is all cleared up. the vet said he looks fantastic. he said he looks like he might have a little wolf in him but hes mostly german shepherd for sure.

he has turned out to be an amazing dog so far. very protective and eager to learn, hes a great companion so far.

my little pig ear eating, hedgehog destroying, shoe loving puppy.



















went out and got myself a new pair of shoes today to replace the onces in the first picture.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing them!!! I'm not sure how I missed this thread earlier, but want to wish you a belated









Anyhow, I love your new boy, he's really beautiful. 

I also love the name Echo. My soul mate was named Echo (a WGSD), I loved that dog more than I've ever loved anything in my life.


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW, he is stunning. That is fabulous. What a wonderful story. Not to be greedy, but I would love to see more pictures.


----------

